# Healthy facts about jalapeno peppers( green chilis)



## pepperman (Aug 2, 2008)

_Medical Values of Chile Peppers_

_Chile peppers may have many more health benefits than once thought. There have been many studies that have investigated the benefits and harms of consuming foods containing hot peppers. There have been many interesting findings regarding capsaicin ( the substance that makes peppers hot)._

_When the body takes in capsaicin it reacts to it in a way that increases circulation throughout the body. This increased blood flow has many medical benefits. It enhances the production of protective juices in the stomach, intestines, and lungs making those organs more resistant to injury and infection. The increased blood volume helps to keep the blood vessels clear and also nourishes the heart._
_Capsaicin also exhibits anti-clotting properties. Studies have shown that a number of cultures such as Thai, Indian, and Korean whose daily diet includes chilies have a lower incidence of Thromboembolism ( blood clots that cause stroke and heart attacks)._
_The British Medical Journal reported a study where ulcers were healed when red peppers were consumed on a regular basis. The Eppley Institute for Research in Cancer showed that capsaicin may even have cancer-blocking properties._
_When applied externally it is a very effective local pain reliever. It is the ingredient in many over-the-counter arthritis medications. Capsaicins in chiles have been used topically to the pain of shingles, toothaches, and surgery scars._
_When you decide to not try something new, Consider the facts before saying NO _


----------

